# Atlas Junior Mason jar?  2/3 pint



## polley50 (Mar 26, 2011)

I am looking for any information on this jar.  I believe it's a 2/3 pint jar.  How old is it?  I really haven't seen any others around.

 Thanks!


----------



## ajohn (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey polly,
 Boy that there is a big pic!Don't see too many of these guys so one would think they would list for more....Listing at  $10.00-$15.00


----------



## polley50 (Mar 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Hey polly,
> Boy that there is a big pic!Don't see too many of these guys so one would think they would list for more....Listing atÂ  $10.00-$15.00


 
 haha, sorry about that!  Any idea what year those came out?
 Thanks for the info!


----------

